# Question re: IVF Referral



## Becs75 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi All,

My TTC journey started in March 2007 and after a year of trying we went via our private health scheme for the initial tests.  Had 3 & 21 day bloods, internal scans, lap & dye etc...I have mild PCO but no other major probs.

At my last appointment with private FS they advised that if Clomid didn't work then it was on to IVF and as I am on my final month of Clomid and had a day off work, decided to go to GP today to get the ball rolling for IVF referral.

My GP was as useful as chocolate teapot - I appreciate this isn't their specialist field but you would think they would know more.  Anyway after discussion I have got an Appointment Request form along with 4 hospitals contact details.

I know from my own investigations that only one of the hospitals on the list offer IVF treatment - the others have gynaecology departments but obviously I've already had all of the other tests therefore I would assume I just want to go straight to a hospital offering IVF treatment

The hospital on the list which does offer IVF was Guys hospital but I know from looking at other peoples threads that Chaucer hospital covers Kent ladies and has a good success rate and a short waiting list.

Can anyone give me some advice on how I should proceed?

Thank you!!!!!
Bec


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey hun

Sorry your GP was a chocolate teapot!!! They really dont have a clue about IVF and fertility things. So dont worry to much.

Normally you would get refered to the Chaucer Hospital by a gyne, not your GP. Can you go and and see your private gyne? Kent area doesnt use london anymore for IVF (on the NHS) as we have 3 clinics in Kent that deal with the NHS contract. 
I think you need to go back to your GP and ask to be refered to the Chaucer or a NHS gyne, as you have had all you test gyne can refer you straight there.

What part of Kent are you?

Good luck Bec
Natalie


----------



## Becs75 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks Skybreeze!  Your advice makes far more sense than my GP!  I am in Bexleyheath area - so looks like I will get referred to a local gynae department who will then refer me - will check this out today


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,
My GP asked me what IVF was when I went to get referred back to my clinic !!! The mind boggles doesnt it?!


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Thats about right Isobel!!! GP havent got a clue sometimes!! 

When I have my scan that showed my baby had no heartbeat she told me to go back to my IVF clinic as they would sort it out!!!   Bearing in mind it was just hours after being told about our baby, I was beyond words... I demanded to be refered to the emergancy gyne at my NHS hospital... After all what were the Lister going to do about my MC??  

Natalie xxx


----------



## Becs75 (Aug 3, 2009)

Goodness Natalie that experience sounds awful!!!   It seems that ladies going through the process know far more than the "professionals" which makes these forums so beneficial!

I had a telephone appointment with my GP yesterday (had to book this on Friday) and asked to have the other hospitals that do offer IVF added to my list - I was told I'd have to make another appointment with GP which I wasn't willing to do as I already sat in his waiting room for 40 mins waiting for my appointment on Friday - even though I was the first appointment of the day!

This whole business is stressful enough as it is without having bad experiences with GP's/ specialists!  

So I've got my initial gynae appointment on 10 September with a local hospital and then assume they will refer me to IVF hospital - seems crazy going round the houses in this way!


----------



## may35 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi beca75,

I have had treatment with SEFC in Tonbridge Wells.  This might be another option that your gyn might refer you to.  With me they refered me to Chaucer, but they could not take me, so gave me the option of Orpington or Tonbridge Wells.  Funny thing though I had ticked Orpington as that is also  a BMI hospital.  Yet when I recieved my appointments it was from Tonbridge Wells.  Had been having some second thoughts about my decision anway so was really happy someone in administration screwed up. 

Hope all goes well for you when you get refered.  It's a long wait but when it gets here it's all go.

May


----------



## may35 (Aug 18, 2009)

sorry got your name wrong becs75!


----------



## Becs75 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks May35!  Its so good to hear other peoples experiences!  How long did it take from your first appointment to getting going?  Just interested in timelines and what I should be planning for


----------



## may35 (Aug 18, 2009)

Evening becs75,

My first lot of ICSI I had a letter from Chaucer in the beginning of Oct 2008.  I had my first appointment with SEFC in December and began my tx in Jan.  This time I recieved a call from SEFC around about end of May, beginning of June and have just done my treatment.  So for me not too long.  Our initial appointments with the gyn who refered me was in Oct 07.  All of this I had been advised could take about 18mths, what with all the tests and waiting in between tests. So at first it can drag and patience is something I had to learn, but when it comes it comes.  

Like you my DH and I had had all the tests at the local hospital (I still shudder at that place!) and had our results, me suspected pco and DH low sperm with low motility and morphology.  So like you are hoping, we did get to go straight to tx.

Hope this helps becs and any other questions just ask away.

may


----------



## Becs75 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi May35!  Thanks for your advice on timings - that's good to know!


----------



## COWABUNGA (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Bec75

Im new! I've read your thread its a few months old but I'm in the same boat I was wondering if you got your appointment with Chaucer ? and how long is the waiting list?

I also have used my work health system Benedon health there based in tenterden kent I have borderlin Psco and my husband has 8% normal sperm (found out friday) gyno said  back in oct if sperm was below 10 then IVF is best route he was going to clomid me for a few months but he said no point if the sperm cant meet the egg.  I am seeing him again on the 21st to give him the latest result and know what he is going to say at least i wont be crying in his office already did that friday!

regards

sara


----------



## beabea (Jan 11, 2010)

sara - i'm new to this too, just read your reply & you seem similar to me (am from maidstone area too).  have just been diagnosed with pcos but has taken 8 months just to get this far on nhs.  my husband has to have 2nd analysis next week as 1st results were poor.  have been told if his next results are poor we'll have to go straight to iui / ivf.  we're waiting for an appt. with fertility clinic at maidstone hospital, but i think we're looking down the private route now because it's all moving so slowly.  i'm wondering if the chaucer is the best place around maidstone to use??

b x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Beabea & Sara

My Partner & I are both under the Chaucer, we had our 1st appointment a few weeks ago, they are lovely people, and everytime I have called with a question have been very helpful.  It took us nearly two years to be refered to them from Medway Hospital after all the tests medway wanted and then loosing files & paperwork, at 1st the chaucer wouldn't take us as my BMI was to high, once I lost the weight it was very quick, I called medway got an appointment, they sent the letter to Chaucer and 5 days later got a letter with the appointment dates all within 6-8 weeks at least now we are on the road.  I wish you both the best of Luck Sweeties. 

Mac X.X


----------

